# Oasis Lakes (RCI 4852)Orlando



## schiff1997 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a unit on hold that RCI states sleeps 8/6?  Any idea on building as I thought all the units at this resort only slept 6.

This is a resort we have drove by frequently and have always wanted to stay at.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Feb 21, 2013)

It's one of the first two buildings on the right when you enter 

The rest are part of the fountains after the indoor pool
Are


----------



## chriskre (Feb 21, 2013)

I stayed there in December and those buildings face the lake near the indoor/outdoor pool area.  It's also near the sales presentation area.  :ignore:

The room we had was beautifully remodeled with very Zen finishings.
It's got a king, queen and two sofa beds.  Not the greatest layout for 8 but I guess technically it sleeps 8.  We were only 3 so we were just fine.  

Here are a few pics of our room.


----------



## gnorth16 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice pics.  I think this will be added to my Orlando list. Maybe RCI should update their pics as well...The reviews are mixed with some saying they got new units, others old.  They must be going through a referb or new construction still...


----------



## chriskre (Feb 21, 2013)

gnorth16 said:


> Nice pics.  I think this will be added to my Orlando list. Maybe RCI should update their pics as well...The reviews are mixed with some saying they got new units, others old.  They must be going through a referb or new construction still...



I think this used to be a weeks resort so I'm pretty sure I got the unit on the confirmation.  Maybe I just got lucky.  Maybe they just gave me a nice unit cause I'm a BG owner.  Not sure.


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 21, 2013)

Beautiful pictures thank you.  There is only four of us staying,so it should work great.  Can you tell me if you had free wifi in your unit, with two 19 year olds I know they will want to stay connected back to home.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 21, 2013)

schiff1997 said:


> Beautiful pictures thank you.  There is only four of us staying,so it should work great.  Can you tell me if you had free wifi in your unit, with two 19 year olds I know they will want to stay connected back to home.



I had wi-fi and didn't pay for it but don't remember if that was because I have AT&T at home or not.  Many of the BG resorts use wayport and I have an account with that.  Sorry, so many stays and it gets confusing after a while.


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 21, 2013)

chriskre said:


> I had wi-fi and didn't pay for it but don't remember if that was because I have AT&T at home or not.  Many of the BG resorts use wayport and I have an account with that.  Sorry, so many stays and it gets confusing after a while.



I noticed on bluegreen sight it says $12.95 /day resort fee any idea about this ?


----------



## chriskre (Feb 21, 2013)

schiff1997 said:


> I noticed on bluegreen sight it says $12.95 /day resort fee any idea about this ?



I didn't pay it so not sure if that is because I am a BG owner or not.


----------



## smithiekid (Feb 25, 2013)

The original Oasis Lakes units are in building 3 and 4 , both buildings have now undergone a total refurb (note building 3 has a bath in the master bed but building 4 does not) 
If your check in is Friday then this will be building 3 and Sat is building 4 (it was orig a weeks resort) 
There are 2 x 3 bed units in building 3 (top floor) the rest are 2 bed (note that the unit numbers ending in 1 and 6 are smaller and do only sleep 6 the others are larger and sleep 8 but only trade with RCI for 6.
These 2 buildings are either side of the clubhouse and indoor/outdoor pool along with the steam room and sauna, apart from building 5 (the second BG built building) they are the only 2 buildings to front Lake Eve

The resort fee is for rental not sure if that means exchange with RCI or not you will need to contact the resort direct for confirmation


----------



## schiff1997 (Mar 7, 2013)

smithiekid said:


> The original Oasis Lakes units are in building 3 and 4 , both buildings have now undergone a total refurb (note building 3 has a bath in the master bed but building 4 does not)
> If your check in is Friday then this will be building 3 and Sat is building 4 (it was orig a weeks resort)
> There are 2 x 3 bed units in building 3 (top floor) the rest are 2 bed (note that the unit numbers ending in 1 and 6 are smaller and do only sleep 6 the others are larger and sleep 8 but only trade with RCI for 6.
> These 2 buildings are either side of the clubhouse and indoor/outdoor pool along with the steam room and sauna, apart from building 5 (the second BG built building) they are the only 2 buildings to front Lake Eve
> ...


 
Thank you I called the resort and was advised no fee.  Looks like we will be in bldg 4 as we have a Saturday check in.


----------

